# Russfellows rear section



## steven woody (Oct 19, 2003)

After the rear section only un silenced,straight pipe same as picture


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just phone Russ directly, sure he’d be happy to make you one.


----------



## Minto (Jul 1, 2013)

steven woody said:


> View attachment 266141
> After the rear section only un silenced,straight pipe same as picture


He's making me up pretty much this exact system at the moment, although I will be running my standard tips. Found his prices very reasonable for what is essentially a bespoke hand made exhaust.


----------

